# Kann man einen Not-Halt-Taster direkt an einem Umrichter mit STO anschließen?



## dj_tron (7 Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Viele Umrichter verfügen heute über eine integrierte STO - Funktion. Darf man bei einer Anwendung mit nur einem Umrichter einen rastenden Not-Halt-Taster direkt ein- bzw. zweikanalig anschließen? Oder ist ein separates Modul zwingend erforderlich?


----------



## M-Ott (7 Juli 2014)

Für eine pauschale Antwort ist das Thema viel zu komplex.


----------



## dj_tron (7 Juli 2014)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Für eine pauschale Antwort ist das Thema viel zu komplex.



Dieser Hersteller schlägt es in seinem Beispiel auf Seite 18 vor:
www.bonfiglioli.com/media/filer_public/48/eb/48ebd64c-902e-4b1a-9088-0aca5e414af9/acu-sto-v1-01sv2-03_de-vec542r2.pdf

Ob die genutzten Eingänge überhaupt speziell für STO reserviert sind, kann ich so nicht erkennen 

Auf Seite 6 wird beschrieben, dass der selbsttätige Anlauf durch "externe Maßnahmen" zu gewährleisten sei: Das Widerspricht doch dem o.g. Beispiel!? Oder genügt es bei einem einrastenden Not-Halt-Taster aus, dass dieser durch ziehen wieder entriegelt wird und der Motor wieder anläuft? Ich denke nein.

Oder das im Beispiel dargestellte Not-Halt-Gerät verfügt über einen zusätzlichen Entriegelungsknopf.

Gruß
dj_tron


----------



## Turumbar (8 Juli 2014)

Lies dir die Gebrauchsanweisung nochmal ganz genau durch.
Schau dir an, dass die Funktion STO von STOA und STOB abhängig ist. (Sh.11)
Denk über dein Maschinenkonzept (Sicherheit) nach und überlege ob du ein Not-Aus Relais benötigen könntest.
Ich  weiß nicht ob du deinen FU noch weiter Parametrieren kannst, du hast  vielleicht nur einen kleinen Teil der Gebrauchsanweisungen und  Inbetriebnahme/Programmierhandbücher des Fu´s gesehen.

Gibt meistens:
Handbuch
Inbetriebnahme/Installation
Programmier/Parametrierhandbuch
uvm. Herstellerabhängig

Stoppfunktionen:
Stopp-Kategorie 0
Stopp-Kategorie 1
Stopp-Kategorie 2

usw. usw. usw.

Pauschal geht das wirklich nicht, wie schon der Kollege weiter oben erwähnt hat.

Hier noch ein Link:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf

viel spaß,


----------



## fup_safety (10 Juli 2014)

dj_tron schrieb:


> Oder genügt es bei einem einrastenden Not-Halt-Taster aus, dass dieser durch ziehen wieder entriegelt wird und der Motor wieder anläuft? Ich denke nein.
> 
> dj_tron



Defenetiv nicht!

Du kannst aber einen Quittiertaster auf einen weiteren Eingang legen oder über Bus quittieren.

Wenn der Hersteller diese Anwendung als Applikationsbeispiel in der Doku hat kannst du es auch so umsetzen.
Manche Hersteller empfehlen ein externes Sicherheitsschaltgerät das dann auf den Umrichter wirkt.
Das hängt auch damit zusammen, welche Diagnosemaßnahmen der Umrichter verfügt und welches PL er erreicht.


----------

